

Ask HN: How do I find the right co-founder? - waxman

I'm just graduating college this week. I have an idea that I'm ridiculously excited about. I'm already working on it full-time, and I can build and launch the product by myself without a co-founder.<p>That said, I realize that I need a co-founder for a variety of reasons. I've already raised money for a previous start-up of mine, and I know firsthand that the start-up grind is simply too hard to do it alone.<p>I have a very particular idea in mind for who I would want as a co-founder, but nobody I know meets all the criteria. I want somebody with intelligence, work ethic, and integrity, and with a healthy appetite for risk.<p>I feel like someone in their 40's who desperately wants to get married and is thinking about whether or not they want to settle. I understand the benefits of having a co=founder versus not, but I also realize there are huge risks in picking the wrong person.<p>What should I do? And where should I look?
======
shiftb
I recommend a contract type relationship for a couple weeks or month,
something where you can actually see their work, how they work and if they are
a good fit for you. Just arrange it so you own all IP if it doesn't work out.

As far as finding co-founders, you can hit up various Hackers & Founders
meetups. If you're the technical type then finding user groups or whatever can
be a good place too.

Startup Weekends can also be a good place to look, but don't be super pushy
about it (or you'll just be like everyone else there).

Also, this is a great article on the topic:
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/pick-cofounder>

------
bgnm2000
You should be looking for someone who shares your passion, whatever it may be
- and what the business is based around. So look in relevant communities to
your business.

